# Have a million to spend?



## Hxxx (Jan 18, 2015)

This real-life mech suit only costs one million dollars







Original Article: http://www.geek.com/geek-cetera/this-real-life-mech-suit-only-costs-one-million-dollars-1613730/


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 18, 2015)

why... just why...


----------



## Neo (Jan 18, 2015)

Its a fake or? Take out enemeys with a smile? LUL

EgoShooters gonna Real huh? Oh yeah i gonna buy that thing and smile on my neightbour


----------



## RTGHM (Jan 18, 2015)

Neo said:


> Its a fake or? Take out enemeys with a smile? LUL
> 
> EgoShooters gonna Real huh? Oh yeah i gonna buy that thing and smile on my neightbour


"Good morning, motherfuckers"


----------



## eva2000 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## William (Jan 18, 2015)

Sure, i'll take 2 for home protection.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 18, 2015)

That's awesome, I want one.


----------



## Kakashi (Jan 19, 2015)

Gonna wait a year and see what Black Friday deal they have up


----------



## winnervps (Jan 19, 2015)

omg..........how long should i wait? (for my savings to reach that)....and what would I do with that?  /omg


----------



## Neo (Jan 19, 2015)

There buy it

http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E6%B0%B4%E9%81%93%E6%A9%8B%E9%87%8D%E5%B7%A5-SHI-KR-01-%E3%82%AF%E3%83%A9%E3%82%BF%E3%82%B9-%E3%82%B9%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC%E3%82%BF%E3%83%BC%E3%82%AD%E3%83%83%E3%83%88/dp/B00H6V3BWA


----------



## JohnP (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm smilling but my enemies are still alive.


----------



## vpsCrew (Jan 24, 2015)

one million dollars ONLY?  opcorn:


----------



## zionvps (Jan 25, 2015)

Sure, having a personal Titan? Well it looks like one. Only if i had the money  <_<


----------



## Matt AH (Jan 29, 2015)

If I had 1 million dollars I wouldn't spend it on this.

I would invest that money and start making some more money my nigga


----------



## Aurimas (Feb 13, 2015)

Why should any person want this kind of suit. I have to be a total science geek so as to spend 1 million on tha. I would rather buy a house behind the ocean lol


----------



## haloelite3 (Mar 7, 2015)

I will only pay 1 million dollars if it actually walked  No wheels!


----------

